# I need help with vacuum laminating



## grandpa52 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm sure glad I found this web forum online. A little about myself, I've been working with my hands as long as I can remember. I worked only a tad bit with wood. I would like to learn a better understanding about laminating under vacuum. I've got a grandson that wants to start laminating his own skateboards. 


He found a webpage online where they sold him ten skateboards worth of laminate sheeting from. I asked what would make their shape and convex and he mentioned you're able to build your own bags?


I guess our next plan of action is to purchase parts to build vacuum bags, and this is what I need help with. I'm not sure what type of vinyl or polyester material to purchase (thickness, etc). I'm also unsure about how to make the seals, and what else we would need. 


Also he found a webpage talking about using a hot-wire to cut foam for the "mold"?


----------



## grandpa52 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

First of all, Welcome to the site! 

I am sorry, but I am answering this from my wifes laptop, which doesn't have the favorite links on it that I have about vaccum laminating. I will get to my computer tomorrow, and hopefully be able to give you a few links.

Hopefully I can help you tomorrow

Fabian


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I try to stear clear of questions I know little about. But being new and not getting an answer might appear a bit ordinary. I guess no answers because it is something a lot of us have no experience with. I definately know it is not because nobody could be bothered answering.

To do what you are trying to fo requires some mildly expensive equipment. YOu need a vacum pump and then you need the special bags that go with it. here they are not cheap, might be a little less pricey where you are but i doubt it too much now.

I have seen some guys experimenting with a shop vacum and the plastic bags that you get from a store to pressure seal clothes, blankets and linen to compress and put away at the end of the season. But, you run the possibibility of blowing your shop vac by overheating. I believe their is a valve (Vortex ) you can get that attaches to the hose that will prevent this.

How successful is it, I do not know, but I am interested because I have some laminating Veneer to do but am unsure if it will be successful.

Hopefully someone will answer your queries. I was going to pm " Big Cougar " who is a member here. He is very talented and he also does a Marquetry which requires a veneer, press to stick down the veneeer. Hopefully he reads this and will give us some information.

Pete


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Vacuum bags are sold in most hardware stores for storing clothes and blankets. 
I have a few upstairs in a cupboard.
I find a link for you.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...=aps&hvadid=8523277865&ref=pd_sl_8jr78et142_e

johnep


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

johnep34 said:


> Vacuum bags are sold in most hardware stores for storing clothes and blankets.
> I have a few upstairs in a cupboard.
> I find a link for you.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...=aps&hvadid=8523277865&ref=pd_sl_8jr78et142_e
> ...


-----------

I am about to do some veneering in the next month. I was hoping Big Cougar gave as his view. I think you might get more replies in the main woodworking section. 

I wonder if so, then a Mod might shift it to there. I had a little play with the Shop Vac and a vacuum bag today to see if there is enough suck. I do not really know if there is going to be as i have only heard of it being tried but i did not hear the results.

I got a book out of our local Library yesterday " Woodworker's GUide to veneering & Inlay" by Jonathan Benson. It is a Fox Chapel production.

he states that the home work shop can do veneering, no great investment required so that is a plus as it looks **** what the original poster wants to do is do able. But we have to work out how.

I am sure their are others interested in the how to also.

Pete

Pete


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Vacuum bags can be made. I played around with bagging, after buying a used vac pump at a yard sale. I layed 2 pieces of glued up wood, on my pool table slate, assembly table. Layed a piece of clear vinyl over it, and taped the edges down. I had installed a bolt in, tire, valve stem in the vinyl. Hooked the pump to it, and it sucked it down real good. 
I knew someone, who needed to replace a section of the balsa wood core in a fiberglass deck on a sailboat. He cut around the soft area, and removed the top layer of fiberglass. Scooped out, and removed any
soaked balsa. Let it dry. Filled void with core material, set in epoxy.
He then epoxied the orig. deck skin, back on the repaired area.
Covered the area, with clear vinyl, and taped it down, and sucked it down.
It worked great.
One of these days, I hope to have a project, that needs bagging!
Does anyone know the fastest setting glue, that is good for bagging?


----------

